# Looking for Android phone advice



## jboydgolfer (Dec 1, 2018)

Hello,

I was hoping to find some help finding a decent phone, that isnt too expensive, or fancy, that i can get for my wife to replace her Samsung Galaxy J3. It is slow, and often hangs while switching between apps, or while loading web pages, and I thought id consider my options for getting her one for Xmas. She only browses the internet, facebook, maybe youtube & pinterest, so this doesnt need to be a super phone. I dont want to spend more than needed, preferably under $120, or in that area. She rarely uses cameras, or stuff like that, basically what i posted above is what she does.

She is on Virgin Mobile (she got it years ago, & has stayed there since) i think to keep her number.
any advice on good phones in this range, would be appreciated.
I was looking at the Samsung Galaxy J7, maybe someone could tell me if that is a decent deal at $150? (thats what Virgin wants to upgrade her  to it, but it seems high to me)


*the phones her service offers as upgrades are as follows:*
moto e5 play  $100
ZTE Max XL $100
Moto G6 Play  $130
Moto E5 Plus $130
LG Stylo 4  $150
Samsung J7 Refine  $150

*the rest are out of my price range*




Thank You Very Much.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 1, 2018)

How much is the Honor 8X in your country?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 1, 2018)

cant find that one. but the honor 7 is nearly $200


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 1, 2018)

8X is the one to get or the p20 lite but the 8X is better


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 1, 2018)

those are way out of my price range, thanks anyway though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 1, 2018)

is the Motorola G6 in your budget? should be a little cheaper than the Huawei and honor phones i suggested.


----------



## IceScreamer (Dec 1, 2018)

Out of those listed the Moto G6 Play would be my pick, 3 of 4 phones used was a Motorola and all were great, nice almost stock android.


----------



## hat (Dec 1, 2018)

I have the J7 Sky Pro. Battery life is excellent and it's pretty quick loading web pages.


----------



## flmatter (Dec 1, 2018)

Are you opposed to used phones?  I am sure if you checked CL in your area you would find alot more and probably better phones under 200.  I don't know how a Samsung S4 or S6 stacks up but I have seen some S7's going cheap too  Or is the S7 called a j7?  not sure with phone lingo/models

Edit   a quick Boston CL search brought alot of newer phones like the S7 and LG V30(? G30?)    right around  180 +    I am sure you can barter/negotiate lower


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 10, 2018)

Out of that list, Moto G6 hands down 100% no doubt whatsoever.

Good camera, great battery, good build quality, near stock Android, fantastic value.
*signed, Moto G5 plus owner


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 10, 2018)

she can port over to something like straight talk and go for one of the moto phones. ST is much kinder to unlocked phones and phone flexability.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 10, 2018)

Moto G6 play, bigger screen than J7, sameish PPI, lower quality screen, slower CPU, more RAM, near stock android, bigger battery than J7. LG Stylo, 6.2 inch screen, big one, best PPI, same CPU as Moto but only 2 GB RAM, same battery as J7. Both Samsung and LG have their own skin, Ui on top of android, needs to get used to it might hinder performance. Tough choice, maybe go with your wife and see, touch, feel the phones.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 10, 2018)

Crap Daddy said:


> Moto G6 play, bigger screen than J7, sameish PPI, lower quality screen, slower CPU, more RAM, near stock android, bigger battery than J7. LG Stylo, 6.2 inch screen, big one, best PPI, same CPU as Moto but only 2 GB RAM, same battery as J7. Both Samsung and LG have their own skin, Ui on top of android, needs to get used to it might hinder performance. Tough choice, maybe go with your wife and see, touch, feel the phones.



I think the value of (near) stock Android should not be underestimated. If you haven't used that yet, its easy to miss, but once you have it, you won't go back. Its the reason the Nexus 5 was such a fantastic phone as well, apart from its battery life that is. It helps a ton later down the road as phone hardware goes older, lightweight OS/launcher makes all the difference.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 15, 2018)

Some of you replying did not even read the OPs situation and just posted stuff that do not even apply to the cimcurstances i.e. suggesting/recommending a phone that is not on the list for possible upgrade path, for that I am deleting them and please stay on topic 

Thread cleansed


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 16, 2018)

I feel between G6 and J7
Then back to user, which one that comfortable to her
Like many people take bigger screen but for some bigger screen is harder to hold


----------



## Kursah (Dec 16, 2018)

I'd pick the G6 Play if cemented at that budget. I have no experience with the J7, and agree that I'm not sure it is worth $150. Though for familiarity it might also be a wise choice for your wife. Have you demoed it at the Verizon store? Do they have a G6 Play that you can check out?

That being said, if there was any way you could stretch to grab a Moto X4, it might suit her well. I've been extremely happy with mine and paid over $200 in late July for it to replace my 4yo OnePlus One (which was $400 when new with shipping and case). I actually tested it on my wife a month or two before when she finished off her OnePlus X after years of service, and that has been an excellent phone, she still raves its her favorite (out of a Samsung G900, Nokia S520, Moto X (Gen 1), LG G2, OnePlus X, Moto X4). I usually stick in the $150-250 range for her and get about 18-24 months out of a phone before it needs replaced. Almost $10/mo at that rate. 

https://www.amazon.com/Moto-4th-Gen...e=UTF8&qid=1544924720&sr=1-3&keywords=moto+x4

I do see that maybe your budget is strictly locked at $130. If you can stretch it any further...the X4 (even with Amazon prime) would be a solid offering, well built, good performance, SD card support, good screen, good camera, damn good battery life (I charge every other day, never had a smartphone I could do that with...especially with a stock "non-replaceable" battery). I believe it would stomp both the G6 Play and J7, and easily edge them out in almost every way, and likely outlast either as well (ymmv).

I've also verified the water resistance on the X4, talking or playing music in the shower with it in the shower lol. I've cracked several tempered glass screen protectors, but the original screen glass is still perfect...I am kinda rough on phones, so the fact the OPO lasted 4 years is nothing short of amazing. I have mine in a cheap basic case and it's been solid from day one and has proven to be a great investment so far. The Amazon Prime versions are less intrusive than they used to be...move the Amazon Prime ad app to the last page and then it's not a bother. Save a few bucks on a new phone, good to go. I believe the X4 will support Virgin networks as it seems to have a radio for just about any service provider's frequencies.

I hope the G6 Play can retain some of those qualities at a lesser price, I've been so impressed by the X4 I didn't regret saving for the OnePlus 6 or finally signing onto my work's Verizon account (I'm on Straight Talk AT&T and have been since 2011, for $45/mo I get 5GB LTE data and solid service). I was actually debating between the standard G6 and X4 for my wife and settled on the older but slightly faster X4. But I'd expect the G6 Play to be a solid performer for the price-point if my experience is anything to go by.

Otherwise, if you can't budge...and I know how that goes, the G6 Play gets my vote. And definitely would were there a poll to vote on.


----------



## Readlight (Dec 17, 2018)

Which phone has a good 2G-4G reception?


----------

